# Distance a boat has to be from piers



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

What is the legal distance a boat needs to be from a pier?

Does that include the pier at 3 Mile Bridge?

The reason I ask is that I have been down there for the past three weekends and have noticed more traffic by boats closer and closer to the pier.

They cut under the fishing pier then under the 98 bridge on their way to somewhere else.

They also return from under the 98 bridge, then under the fishing pier.

But this past friday afternoon, a man and woman in a small jon boat were coming right down the edge of the 98 bridge on the fishing pier side. This is really close.

They had to dodge a few lines, and when they got to the folks below me, between them and myself we had quite a few lines in the water, which the boat then had to make an abrupt turn to go over to the other side of the 98 bridge.

They were out of sight for a few minutes, then lo and behold, here they came from toward the Gulf Breeze side right under the middle of the 98 Bridge.

They stopped right next to my line and asked if that was my line and bobber. I nodded yes and they turned around and disappeared.

I will say this couple was very polite, and that everyone I saw on the pier was also. Those on the pier seemed to be more in shock that it was happening at all.

Just Askin?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe they were just not thinking and then they had the aha moment seeing your line. At least they were nice enough.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I had a decent size boat come through there week or so ago... man and wife on board. He cut under the bridge then the pier and went right between my lines. One of my lines actually rubbed down the side of his boat as he went through. His wife was guiding him through. No reason at all for him to cut through there.. he just didnt want to go all the way around. I kept my mouth shut though and was nice about it.. 

course maybe he was too scared to take his boat any further away from shore into any deeper water.... but if that was the case then he shouldnt have been on a boat in the first place....

I see boats cut through there alot. Some of them make an honest mistake, but some of them just dont care about us fishing there. Dont want to toss no lead at no one, but sometimes I think it would be nice to have a piece of rope to toss down there that would foul his prop and make him get wet to get going again.....


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I have missed seeing you the last couple of times I have been out there.

I have now met 3 of the forum members and all of you guys are great.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Yea, I got to try to get out there again next time your down. Should have came out there the last time, you had a couple of pff members there! I could have learned some more stuff from three of ya! 

Keep posting when your coming down, one of these times I will make it back out there when you are there.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

a pier general rule of thumb a boat should stay at least 30ft farther than someone can cast a 5oz bank sinker at it.bridges/docks you have to deal with the boat traffic


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Florida state law says any water vessel is required to maintain at least 300 Feet distance from any pier designated for fishing.

So the little buddy boys that keep going under that dock (aka old bridge) is doing so illegally since it is now designated as a fishing pier, not a traffic bridge. One option is talk with some law enforcement about posting some signs (about 10-20 ft above mean high tide) stating the law. Some people will still ignore them but at least being posted they are more likely to get in trouble.

If needed, bring a camera with a zoom and get their boat numbers, then report them.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Please provide the reference for this 300' law*

I have been unable to find it, but try to use common courtesy anyways. Not trying to make a federal case of this, but I tried to find it in the USCG and FL boating laws, and handbooks - nothing. Perhaps that if I am having such a difficult time finding an accurate reference, maybe others just don't have a clue as it isn't easily found - if it exists. Thanks in advance. 

Personally, I have gained much education from this forum and I thank everyone for sharing. I have much respect for the shore fisherman and understand their frustration with rude boaters. Those boaters you referenced were lucky they weren't out at the P'cola fishing pier from what I have read  Thanks for being nice to some under educated people, perhaps they learned a lesson.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Common sense would say, stay away from potential trouble like that but they don't sell that at the boat store. I was at the ramp over the weekend and a stayed there watching as things were happening, couldn't belive my eyes at some of the stuff. 
Anyway one thing I noticed was most boats didn't have the current registration displayed so check yours so you won't get stopped.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

boat ramps are another story wait til the 4th of july we could film it and have our own tv series with diff character at diff.boat ramps around the state narrating the events unfolding:001_huh:


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for all the replies.

I always try to be polite.

BUT, I am just an ole *******, and sometimes we get kinda outa joint.

We dont mean to, and it hasnt happened to me down there yet and I hope it doesnt.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Old *******, but you still have good manners!*

Your previous post indicate you still have good manners, even when tempted to do otherwise. 

I do like the advice about the distance to set back is how far someone can sling a 5 oz. weight. Sometimes common sense must prevail despite a regulation or not.

Cheers,

Boatnbob


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*distance*

I have always heard 300ft. too, I don't take any chances and try to stay 600ft or more.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Just called the FFW office*

Well, I decided to put this to rest once and for all. I called the FFW office at 265-3676 and asked the question. "Is there a mandatory distance a boat/boater has to maintain from public fishing piers?" 

The answer is NO. 

I presented numerous scenarios and the answer is that there is no violation other than the boater being rude, which I agree.

Now, don't shoot the messenger. Perhaps the part of the regulation that pertains to hazardous operation of a boat may come into play, but I don't think so as the boater is only putting him/herself at jeopardy when intentionally/uninentionally operating close enough to be snagged or hit by an errant cast.

For the record, I will continue trying  to be a courteous operator and for those times I screw up, please bring it to my attention and I will correct my bad behavior post haste! Now, back to fishing!

Cheers,

boatnbob


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Great job BoatnBob.

Now I know there is no excuse for me to get out of joint on that account.

Thanks for digging up the answer, which I guess I could have done, but i also guess it is always easier to ask.

And it lets me get to know more people on here also.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It's 300 feet from the peirs, no law around bridges or that's what was posted on the peir, guess it was more their rule Or FWC just doesn't know what the hell they are talking about which happens ALOT. People have courtesy, if you wouldn't want it done to you don't do it to other people. And please people that fish in destin stop anchoring in a navigational channel, that is ILLEGAL.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*I hear ya and no problem*

Bigrick, I hear ya. Just because someone answers the phone doesn't mean they know what they are talking about. I did quite a bit of research to find the answer, but it isn't there. Perhaps, Pensacola has their own regulation? Bottom line is to be courteous on both sides. 

I had a guy yesterday move his pontoon boat for me at the boat ramp at Bayou Texar when I asked him to give way. I was towing a vessel into the launch area and couldn't maneuver the inboard like an outboard, especially under tow. It is all about how you approach the subject. This particular string renewed my faith in pier fisherman. Previous posts on this subject were a bit heated from the pier side (understandable to a point). 

No problem looking it up. This has been a subject I have been curious about for some time and have read numerous references to the 300' rule, but no written reference. Kind of perplexing as most seem to know the 300' rule but can't find a law or statute. Not saying their isn't one, just very elusive. 

Hope to see you guys out there sometime (not too close either)!

Cheers,

Boatnbob


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe it is a county ordinance. It's been posted before.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes there are county or state ordinances, not FWC rules and regulations.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Ft Pickens has a rule for their pier too, but its 200' i believe and im sure its a Gulf Islands National Seashore thing for them. I see tons of people breaking that rule out there.


----------

